# question of interest



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Just out of curiosity really

I was wondering if anyone knew why so many companies love using the number 7 in the names of their rifles? Some examples are Winchester Model 70, Remington Model 700, Ruger Model 77 etc. The only other place where I know 7 is used that much is the bible, and it symbolises "completeness" there. Any ideas?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

I think the Winchester m 70 came out first. THen Rem competed with Win so named it 700.....Then Ruger had to compete and went with 77. This is just my assumption.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i think its probably because 7 is a lucky number


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn good question!?!?! :huh:


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Kinda interesting it probably must be a lucky number thing. I'll ask someone next time I'm at the range or the gun shop, see if anyone knows. It's bugging me now!! LOL


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

WOW! I never noticed that but it sure makes you think huh? Well I like the Remington 700 so I'll stick with that and forget the other 7's!
Did you know Remington also has a model 7 not 700 just 7. It is i think over $1000 and it is a bit shorter than the 700!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Response (Kay) - 05/17/2004 02:30 PM
Dear Madam or Sir,

Welcome to Remington Country!

The number "7" is not a number used for a special designation. Using the number
"7" frequently is merely coincidence. Firearm model designations can come from
a number of possible sources and the designated model number can derive from the
year of release to a number that was picked because it appeared to "belong" with
the firearm.

Thank you for your inquiry.

Customer (buckseye) - 05/17/2004 01:54 PM
Why is the number 7 used so often in the Model # of guns???

Question Reference #040517-000031


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Good on ya mate, now we know! I reckon there's more to it than they're letting on though.... :-? All the major companies use 7? Coincidence....? :lol:


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Nahh, its a mass conspiracy to get you confused of which rifle to get so that you have to come onto a forum such as this and ask all kinds of questions, which just either futher confuses you or makes you decide an answer. But on the other hand, it could be large conpiracy so that when you come to the forums there are really firearms respresentives under cover trying to convince you what gun is the best. WHOOOOO! now thats something to think about LOL!! :computer:


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Interesting theory Stealth! May I add to it, I have a theory that the rifle that killed JFK also probably had a 7 in it..... Explain that! (Now I'm just being silly!)


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL! I dont know the model number of that said rifle, but I do believe it was a bolt-action 30/30!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Whatever it was and whoever did it, it was an incredible shot. I saw the footage and that couldn't have been an amateur, it was such an excellent shot. Interesting though. I wonder how good Lee Harvey Oswald was at shooting before the incident?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey guys I'm way off the subject here...there is another theory that the bullet came from under the car out of a manhole cover. I have always wondered why the living people in the car were bailing out and up instead of hitting the dirt on the floorboards. Watch the video of the assasination and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF you were in a convertible and someone was shooting at you from above in a high building would you think the floorboard was safe?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Alot safer then the trunk cover thats for sure. Ain't you ever been shot at Bob, instinct will force you away from the danger not towards it. :sniper:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

When you said bailing out I thought you meant running not sitting on the trunk Its been so long since I've seen it I don't remember the details. How would they hit him in the head from the bottom?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats where the more than one gunshot heard theory comes in. Maybe in ten years or so we will be given all the facts.

I don't know Bob I only know what I saw and a little about human nature.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

It was interesting footage I thought.
I'm not sure about the instinct of where to go though. I try to put myself in the situation, you're driving along at a reasonable pace, noise and crowds all around, suddenly you hear a rifle shot, it would be immensely difficult to detect where it had actually come from, especially because there were buildings all around, echoing. I'm sure Jackie probably would have copped a bit of blood etc. on her when John was shot, I would think my first instinct would be just to get away from that. I'm not even sure if you could be sure it was a gun, or another type of explosion. My instinct would probably be to try to get out of the car, and take cover with the crowds, anywhere but in a car as a sitting duck. I dunno, maybe I'm wrong.

I'm not usually one who reads into conspiracies overly much, but it really was a remarkable shot. I heard that Booth was a good shooter, but I know many good shooters who would have missed that shot. The car was not moving slowly, and no matter where you were shooting from it would have been a hard shot. I guess we'll never really know though! A bit annoying, really, it would be interesting.


----------

